# U-he Zebra 2.8 Public Beta 02 Now Available



## synthpunk

About 7:00 mark


----------



## Parsifal666

Arrgh, I hope we can still keep the old one. This one hurts my eyes.

Wow, that did the impossible: tinily tempred my enthusiasm for Zebra 3.


----------



## Saxer

I like the clean look. There's just no reason not to have all U-He synths.


----------



## sostenuto

Parsifal666 said:


> Arrgh, I hope we can still keep the old one. This one hurts my eyes.
> 
> Wow, that did the impossible: tinily tempred my enthusiasm for Zebra 3.



Shite !!!! Feel like Humpty-Dumpty ..... ready to jump on Zeb2/DrkZeb and this !!

Now relooking eDNA01 Earth. Ha! Can't really make 'bad' choice, but amazing how this ebbs & flows ...


----------



## JohnG

I am so far gone; I actually think my heart rate went up looking at this.

Help! I need help!


----------



## EvilDragon

Parsifal666 said:


> Arrgh, I hope we can still keep the old one. This one hurts my eyes.



It's really great, actually. You can always keep the old one but I don't think it will be updated with new functionality (wavefolders). So if you want to use the new functionality, you gotta go with the new skin. It's better in every concievable way.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

I use the Massive Modular skin anyway 

Really like that, but will have to wait till he makes a new one for the new features in this coming update.

As an owner of DIVA and Zebra + HZ I have to say, I agree that having u-he synths is a no-brainer.

Want ACE and Bazille next. I remember when I demoed that I was in awe :O In fact I may get it now
Made Bazille the size of my whole screen and cranked up my interface to feel like I had a modular rig in my living room  one can dream...


----------



## Parsifal666

EvilDragon said:


> . It's better in every concievable way.



I have to disagree, especially after checking more into it. It looks crappy and cheap to me.

But please understand, I LOVE the old gui. Now that you've told me it's unavoidable, as hard as this is to say this, I might pass on Zebra 3 (I'm tripping out on myself as I write this).

Count me as disappointed, from a "looks" perspective, anyway. To me the original gui is unimprovable, it was perfect for the synth.

That said, I'd be pretty dumb not to try it out when released.
Just my opinion.


----------



## EvilDragon

This skin does not mean Zebra 3 will look the same. Z3 will have some quite different functionality.

I am not sure how the new skin looks cheap or crappy. If anything's crappy, then it's the flat vector knobs married to raster graphics that don't upscale very well and become a blurry mess once you move up from 100% zoom (which is a real necessity with the old Zebra skin)... So much about "unimprovable". Yes there were ways to improve it, both from looks and especially from usability perspective (BIG editors - nothing cheap about it, it makes Zebra MUCH easier to use).


At any rate, you seem to be in minority.


----------



## Arbee

The new skin looks good to me


----------



## synthpunk

Screen grab


----------



## Wibben

Yes! Looks fantastic to me. The new full screen line editors, new clean layout of the knobs and colored moduls looks sweet! Can't wait for this update :D


----------



## Daniel James

Looks great. Nice and clean. Should also make the work flow easier to learn for new users.

Looking forward to creating new sounds! Great work.

-DJ


----------



## jamwerks

Looks easier on the eyes to me!


----------



## AdamKmusic

I like it, wonder if we'll get an updated Hz Zebra.


----------



## Parsifal666

EvilDragon said:


> This skin does not mean Zebra 3 will look the same. Z3 will have some quite different functionality.
> 
> I am not sure how the new skin looks cheap or crappy. If anything's crappy, then it's the flat vector knobs married to raster graphics that don't upscale very well and become a blurry mess once you move up from 100% zoom (which is a real necessity with the old Zebra skin)... So much about "unimprovable". Yes there were ways to improve it, both from looks and especially from usability perspective (BIG editors - nothing cheap about it, it makes Zebra MUCH easier to use).
> 
> 
> At any rate, you seem to be in minority.



All respect, but why would you care what I think anyway my friend? No offense, but if you like it, that's all that matters. It's surprising to me that you'd go two whole posts defending it. You like it, that's more than cool to me, and apparently one HECK of a lot of other people like it. More power to them. I adore the classic look, wouldn't change it for the world, and I continue to get amazed by that synth to this very day. If I just based my future upgrades on looks then I would say screw Zebra 3.

*I think it looks cheap, unoriginal, sterile, and crappy, big deal*. Who cares? _*I'm a nobody*_. 

However, that damn sure won't stop me from checking 3 out; I'd be both an unthinking naysayer and a dolt then (that said, I strongly suspect I'm both anyhoo).

I want to reinforce that I generally very much respect your opinion, even if it doesn't coincide with mine.


----------



## Nuno

Is there any estimate release date (year?) for Zebra 3?


----------



## EvilDragon

Nope, nothing firm. Urs mentioned he would be happy to present it at Superbooth 2018 but that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## synthpunk

From Urs on KVR...

"However, don't underestimate UI. It's not just another skin. There were many refinements under the hood, and while some may be subtile, they're still going to make for a better experience."


----------



## chimuelo

Once I get used to something I don't like changing anything unless it's required for new audio enhancements, etc.
While it looks easier to get to features I'll try it, who knows it might grow on me.
I can open plain Zebra2 using lfo8's skin and create exactly what I need with Mod Mix, Mod Map, MSEG and Osc. in a snap.
Same goes for Z2HZ and Massive Modular Ice Age.

I just wish Omnisphere 2 would allow screen sizing for performing.
The Dual Live Mode view could easily shrink 20% and still be seen from several feet away.
Swapping FX and Instruments doesn't need such vast real estate.

Let's see what's up..


----------



## Saxer

chimuelo said:


> I just wish Omnisphere 2 would allow screen sizing for performing.


+1


----------



## Orchestrata

Oh, man, that skin looks great. Just when I thought I couldn't love Zebra any more.


----------



## MatFluor

I'm on the verge of purchasing Zebra 2 - how is U-HE handling upgrading? Is Zebra 3 near completion (so better wait for Z3 to release)? OR will there be a considerable discount form Z2 to Z3?


----------



## EvilDragon

If you buy Z2 now, you will get Z3 for cheaper (Urs mentioned something like $29 or $39). If you buy Z2 now and Zebra HZ soundbank (+special version of Zebra 2 with Diva filters), you get Z3 for free.

Z3 is nowhere near completion though, it's extremely unlikely that it will happen this year.


----------



## jononotbono

EvilDragon said:


> If you buy Z2 now, you will get Z3 for cheaper (Urs mentioned something like $29 or $39). If you buy Z2 now and Zebra HZ soundbank (+special version of Zebra 2 with Diva filters), you get Z3 for free.
> 
> Z3 is nowhere near completion though, it's extremely unlikely that it will happen this year.



Excellent! Great to know!


----------



## Vin

synthpunk said:


> About 7:00 mark




Looks so much better than the old one to me.


----------



## jononotbono

Vin said:


> Looks so much better than the old one to me.



I agree! It looks fantastic. Really excited about this!


----------



## Ashermusic

Am I the only one really excited about the new Prophet 5 emu, Repro-5? I love Repro-1.


----------



## EvilDragon

You're not. But the new Zeebs skin is awesome.


----------



## mouse

I personally like the new skin. Kind of suprised that some people aren't fans of it. Don't have it yet, but the new skin has convinced me to take another look at it!


----------



## sostenuto

Great to have solid Update on Zebra _ in general_ especially Z3 'rough' timeframe. Longtime Omni2/ Massive/Absynth5 User, with strong interest in another quality synth. Cost has been somewhat and issue, as many Z2 users include DrkZeb (HZ) when making recommends. This takes cost up a notch ... but certainly 'eased' by no-cost Z3 Upgrade. 
Fortunately ... no 'skin' in this game 

THX!


----------



## Polarity

Ashermusic said:


> Am I the only one really excited about the new Prophet 5 emu, Repro-5? I love Repro-1.


Very excited me too about Repro5 (love the option of panpot on every single voice as on Oberheim's OBXa models).... already have and love Repro1 too.

I like very much the new Zebra 2 skin: modern and very clean to look at!


----------



## Foni Al Foniya

Cool down guys, don't panic!

It's just new skin. If you like classic skin just set to Original theme ( I hope original theme keep in dark to next update )


----------



## EvilDragon

It's not just a new skin. It's also new features and new ways to go about things (improving usability to great extent). I am not sure if the original skin will be updated with new features.


----------



## synthnut1

Evil D,
Quick question .....When I get Zebra2 should I keep everything that I download on one H.D. ....I sent for some presets from a developer and saw that they were very small ....Is there anything when I download that I should split up onto different drives ? .....I ask you since you are so well versed in Zebra ....Thanks ....Jim


----------



## EvilDragon

Not really, everything Zebra-related resides in Zebra2.data folder, including all its presets.

Now, you can choose a path for this folder during installation, and I would definitely advise you to do so. Preferably put that folder away from the system drive, so even if that drive crashes, you have your settings, activation and presets preserved.


----------



## synthnut1

Gotcha !.....Thanks for the advise ....Much appreciated ....Jim


----------



## synthpunk

Looks like we should be seeing a Zebra 2.8 Public Beta by the end of December 2017 per Urs.
http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=495662&sid=b2e54f113258f57fd520ae7f57fcf1e6


----------



## heliosequence

Does anyone know if per channel note or MPE compatibility is coming to the new Zebra update or will I still have to wait for Zebra 3 for that? Thanks!


----------



## synthpunk

I have cc'ed in @EvilDragon for your question he may know.


----------



## EvilDragon

IIRC you will have to wait for Z3 for MPE in Zebra. From KvR:



Urs said:


> ulph said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I don't see this mentioned anywhere;
> 
> Zebra (HZ) has a problem when it comes to pitch bend and MPE?
> 
> As far I tried, pitch bend seemed global on Zebra (HZ), meaning I bend one note will bend all.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Zebra's voice handling could not be ported to Multichannel MIDI. That only worked for the later plug-ins. Hence we're working on Zebra 3 with all new voice processing.
Click to expand...


----------



## heliosequence

EvilDragon said:


> IIRC you will have to wait for Z3 for MPE in Zebra. From KvR:


That's what I thought! Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Vin

https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=496878

2.8 beta available. Dot8 looks fantastic.


----------



## synthpunk

TX for posting Vin. Almost home!! lol

I usually like a darker look, but the workflow of Dot8 skin is very nice. Would like to see some faint zebra stripes back and they could loose the faux wood sides/



Vin said:


> https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=496878
> 
> 2.8 beta available. Dot8 looks fantastic.


----------



## Jaap

Really lovely these new skins/layout and preset browser!


----------



## SoNowWhat?

I am in love with the Dark Eight skin.
I can't stop looking at it.

...must...make...sounds...


----------



## Vin

Rock-solid here, so much better than the old theme. New wavefolder module and verb are great. Looking forward to revamped HZ as well.


----------



## synthpunk

Some users on KVR (of course) are having issues with patch load times. I think it is related to larger patch libraries. Urs has mentioned a Jan fix.

Playing with Wavefolder now on my laptop before din, dins.

@Vin , sounds like 8 stage MPEGS are coming for Zebra HZ, Han's @Rctec apparently has a beta version he used on Dunkirk. I hope he & Howard might share a few of those patches come public release.



Vin said:


> Rock-solid here, so much better than the old theme. New wavefolder module and verb are great. Looking forward to revamped HZ as well.


----------



## damayor

Quick question does the new update have the dark zebra with the diva filters?


----------



## zvenx

No, that is a related but separate product and it too will be updated with the skin and preset browser, but still will be a separated but related product.
rsp


----------



## enCiphered

I wasn´t following the complete discussion at KVR but.. does anyone know if the latest GUI design will be also the final one for Zebra 3?


----------



## zvenx

Not at all. it is the final one for Zebra2 I imagine.
rsp


----------



## synthpunk

You can have up to 8 (*Edit 10) skin options visible in Zebra that can easily be changed by right clicking in any blank space on the front panel and selecting the one you want.

I think I read Urs said Zebra HZ should be updated by February? It will also include the 8 stage mpegs HZ and HS used in his Dunkirk score (he must have a current beta).



zvenx said:


> Not at all. it is the final one for Zebra2 I imagine.
> rsp


----------



## EvilDragon

10 skins max, not 8.


----------



## Living Fossil

synthpunk said:


> Some users on KVR (of course) are having issues with patch load times. I think it is related to larger patch libraries. Urs has mentioned a Jan fix.



Because of this reported glitch i've hesitated so far to get the new version.
Does anybody know 1) if it has been fixed yet, and if it's also existent on Macs (Sierra)?


----------



## zvenx

still being worked on..... only one mac user I know has had issues.....I have issues on pc but zero on mac.
rsp


----------



## EvilDragon

It's not patch loading times, it's _browser database loading times_. Just makes you wait until all patches are listed. From that point onward, patch loading is instant...


----------



## synthpunk

Zebra 2.8 Beta 02 Now Available
* Read notes about backing up carefully *

http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=501080&sid=2fa8d0a91c95ae01f16850148e0ab6ea


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

synthpunk said:


> You can have up to 8 (*Edit 10) skin options visible in Zebra that can easily be changed by right clicking in any blank space on the front panel and selecting the one you want.
> 
> I think I read Urs said Zebra HZ should be updated by February? It will also include the 8 stage mpegs HZ and HS used in his Dunkirk score (he must have a current beta).


Bye bye February...hello ZebraHZ...or perhaps not yet 

On a serious note though *I am patiently waiting like a kid waits for their favourite ice cream*


----------

